# Ipad pro sidecar feature in Catalina



## Greg (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks like drawing automation actually works pretty well! Excited to try it out.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 23, 2019)

I haven't updated my main computer due to plugin updates.

But I have updated my laptop, which I have Logic on but don't use it for that.

I finally got Sidecar to work, and I tried Sidecar.

AMAZING.

I was able to draw CC curves SO easily. And I used it to write notes in Piano roll.

I did not try writing notes in notation (I hope Logic will include some update that allows notation writing like Microsoft did years ago).

I'm not sure about multiple touch points (like multiple sliders in the mixer). I could only get it to work with Pencil and not my fingers. But I only experimented a few minutes with it.

But I can't wait to finally update!


----------

